# Hydrocotyle verticillata



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## powrslave (Jun 22, 2004)

very nice...
thanks for sharing your work...

where can I find this stuff at?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## tankfreak (Aug 16, 2005)

nice!


----------



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

*Another take*

Edward, nice photos.

I guess this will be a proper thread to post another take on this beautiful plant.



















Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi vafd,
Your pictures are brilliant. Please feel free posting more. 

Thank you
Edward


----------



## toofazt (Aug 9, 2005)

:shock: wow:shock:


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

cool, love the last pic w/ the distorted reflection on the bubble.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had the plant, but I got rid of it because it insisted on getting its leaves out of the water and jamming them against the cover glass, shading out my other plants. I can always get it back, if I wanted it. It is a weed in my lawn.


----------

